# Greetings from Nacogdoches, Texas



## JMS (Aug 25, 2009)

Howdy all!

I am Jason from Nacogdoches, Texas.  My home lodge is Milam #2 in Nacogdoches and I'm also a member of Swift 679 out near Martinsville. I am the Junior Steward at Milam and the Junior Deacon at Swift. 

I'm new here and just checking in to say hello.

Take care!

Jason


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, glad to have you.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums Bro. Jason!


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 26, 2009)

A big Lumberjack welcome to you Bro Jason.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 26, 2009)

Super sweet, cannot wait to hear about east texas masonry


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to have you here


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 2, 2009)

welcome


----------

